# Genetic book



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello all,

Just to know which book you can recommends me about pigeon genetics.

thanks all,
'

Luis

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

luisrolon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just to know which book you can recommends me about pigeon genetics.
> 
> thanks all,


 HI LUIS,There are a few books on the subject of pigeon genetics.The first one I recomed is "BREEDING AND INHERITANCE IN PIGEONS" by AXEL SELL. Jedds carries this book and it sells for around 60 dollars.This is the book that I would recomed you get. .GEORGE


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

It's not a book but if you visit Dave Shewmaker's website he has by far the best outline of genetics and it's relevance to pigeon racing that I have found anywhere. There are several articles and power points that deal with the subject. You can find him at:

www.shewmaker.com

Hope this helps,

Dan


----------

